# THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series, Book #5, by NYT bestseller Ruth Harris



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*For every woman who ever loved an untamable man.*

*THE LAST ROMANTICS*, Park Avenue Series #5, by "brilliant" *million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris*.
An *epic love story* set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a *legendary American war reporter* and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is *dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed.* Nicole Redon is *a gifted fashion designer *who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is *beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted*. They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. *Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?*

"*I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable*." --Cosmopolitan

"*Gloriously romantic*" --Kirkus

"*Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!*" JRG News

"*Great Book! A first-rate love story.* Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in *a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters*, this is the one." -Customer Review

"A *great love story* that sweeps over time! *Very well written, easy and fun to read*." -Customer Review

"The *charm and glamor* of Paris in the 1920's, *a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever*." --Joyce Elbert

"*I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS!* I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and *their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described. I wished it would never end*." --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

*The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times

  *


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

no link to the book?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Sebastian, Just click The Last Romantics cover in my siggy.  It'll take you to the TLR page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Ruth!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.

If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris, you'll love The Last Romantics.

Originally published by Simon & Schuster

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

polite bump


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ruth--

Thanks so much for the Twitter RT's I see you spread around. "The Last of the Romantics" sounds like something I'd really enjoy. Making a note right now! 

Hope you have found a cool spot this summer--

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Ruth,

Happy to see you here. I saw your name and said, "Hey! I know Ruth."    Your books always intrigue me when I see them pop up. And I promise I will read them...just nibbling away at that TBR one book at a time.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dana & Maureen...feels a little like old home week seeing you both. A pleasure to be sure!
Thanks so much for the kind words...much appreciated!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

summery bump!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hurricane bump


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hurricanes make big bumps!  I hope you're safe, Ruth.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Maureen...

We're in NYC & the forecasts are dire but so far, so good.

Where are you? Anywhere in Irene's path?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

We're in NC, but far enough west to be safe.  Of course we had an earthquake this week.  Quite the week!!  Be careful.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

You, too, Maureen. The news reports are very scary. Too scary? I wonder....


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Labor Day w/e bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

5-star customer review: “Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.”


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ruth--

Thought I would stop by and give you a bump! I saw your post at Kindle Nation. I hope it paid off. It was a good spread.

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dana!

Thanks so much! How nice to see you—how is everything going with you?

The KND helped push sales. They're expensive but do a very nice presentation...

Best regards, Ruth


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Survived Halloween. And you?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Still eating pumpkin-shaped chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol.  You mean the candy corn is all gone?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The candy corn didn't make the drive home from the food store.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

LMAO!  Guess you're on a sugar high!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Grand, sweeping romance, anyone?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The Jazz Age! She's beautiful, he's handsome. They're in love!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Paris, The Twenties...Jazz, Glamor, Romance!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SALE 99c


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheerful Holidays!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New Books For The New Yea! It's All Good!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Snow Day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Sunny January!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Val's Day coming soon!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

sunny saturday!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ruth Harris said:


> sunny saturday!


A sloppy Sunday coming up tomorrow...but that's okay. It's the perfect conditions for reading.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

beautiful day!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Love & romance in Paris!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

March Madness!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Elegant as a new iPad!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh! Spring!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

They were—Romantic!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

May flowers!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"A Terrific Read!"

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"A Terrific Read!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

New cover!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"A Terrific Read!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hemingway, his wives—and the woman he loved.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Paris!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"The uncertainties of 1919 were over. America was going on the greatest, gaudiest spree in history." —F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Her friends worried that in finding the Duke of Mellany and falling in love with him, she seemed to have lost herself.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

On Christmas Eve Nicole, who believed in God but was not a good Catholic, went to a midnight Mass alone. On Christmas Day she woke up alone and went to bed alone. In between, she sat alone in her office an wrote a long list of names for her perfume, not one of which she liked.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"I hope your wife was pleased with her dress," Nicole said. She and the Duke of Mellany were at Maxim's number-one table: it allowed them to see and be seen; it also allowed them conversational privacy. "I don't think she was, though. She never came back for more—"

"Is isn't that the Duchess wasn't pleased; she was," he said, putting his hand over hers. "The point is that there is no longer a Duchess. We were divorced last years—"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

His ambitions were refueled by the arrival of the new baby but his doubts, which resided next to his ambitions, were also refueled.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Doesn't your Duke wonder where you go every day?"
"He knows," answered Nicole. "I've told him—"
"And he's not jealous?"
"Well..." Nicole blushed.
"Well, what?"
"He thinks all writers are pansies—"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Oh, Kim, it's been so long," said said, opening her arms and her feelings to him. "Too long—"
"Sally," he murmured. His breath was warm on her but she felt a difference in his kiss and realized something had gone wrong. The passion and the desire were absent; only the affection and the tenderness remained. "Sally," he said. "I'm sorry. So sorry—"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Paris!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Insert Quote
"A Terrific Read!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"A Terrific Read!"


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Posts: 1750



View Profile WWW Email Personal Message (Online)


THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series, Book #5, by NYT bestseller Ruth Harris

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!” —JRG News

Chanel and Hemingway. Scott and Zelda. Gertrude and Alice.  If you liked Woody Allen's Midnight In Paris or The Paris Wife, you'll love The Last Romantics.

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. Nicole Redon is French, a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--The story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--The million copy New York Times bestseller. A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. Nicole Redon is French, a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. Nicole Redon is French, a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. Nicole Redon is French, a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestselling author Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome and celebrated but dangerously flawed. Nicole Redon is French, a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has loved an untamable man.

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed. Nicole Redon is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has loved an untamable man.

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed. Nicole Redon is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has loved an untamable man.

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed. Nicole Redon is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has loved an untamable man.

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed. Nicole Redon is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who has loved an untamable man.

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed. Nicole Redon is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever loved an untamable man.

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed. Nicole Redon is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

For every woman who ever loved an untamable man.

THE LAST ROMANTICS, Park Avenue Series #5,  by "brilliant" million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris.
An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous jazz age of the 1920's.

Kim Hendricks is a legendary American war reporter and famous novelist, a man's man and a woman's man. He is dashing, handsome, celebrated, flawed. Nicole Redon is a gifted fashion designer who has the world at her feet. She is loved by rich and titled men, admired by other women. She is beautiful, charming, lonely, haunted.  They are the last romantics, the first contemporaries. Destiny brings them together but will fate--and the tides of history--keep them apart?

"I love it, I love it! Fantastic, immensely readable." --Cosmopolitan

"Gloriously romantic" --Kirkus

"Delightful, de-lovely and de-vine!" JRG News

“Great Book! A first-rate love story. Harris skillfully weaves fact with fiction in the creation of this tale of love, loss, success, failure, war and peace. If you're looking to bury yourself in a big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters, this is the one.” —Customer Review

"A great love story that sweeps over time! Very well written, easy and fun to read." —Customer Review

"The charm and glamor of Paris in the 1920's, a first-rate love story. I wanted it to go on forever."  --Joyce Elbert

"I loved THE LAST ROMANTICS! I read it in one sitting. Kim and Nicole are terrific characters--full of adventure and love--and their worlds in the glittering 1920's are vividly described.  I wished it would never end."  --Patricia Bosworth

THE LAST ROMANTICS was originally published in hard cover by Simon and Schuster and in translated editions around the world.

Ruth Harris is "Brilliant.....trenchant, chic and ultra-sophisticated, a writer who has all the intellect of Mary McCarthy, all the insight of Joan Didion." --Fort Worth Star-Telegram

The five books in the Park Avenue Series are available as single ebooks and in two Boxed Sets: Park Avenue Series: Books 1-3 (Boxed Set) and  Park Avenue Series: Books 1-5 (Boxed Set)

Decades, Book #1--An emotional blockbuster! The story of a marriage at risk, a family in crisis and a woman on the brink, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews --"Absolutely perfect." --Publisher's Weekly

Husbands And Lovers, Book #2--Million copy NYT bestseller! A wallflower becomes a swan and two handsome, successful men vie for her love. "Steamy and fast-paced. You will be spellbound." --Cosmopolitan

Love And Money, Book #3--Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate--and murder--bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." --NYTimes Book Review

Modern Women, Book #4--Million copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women--and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men."Sharp and stylishly written." --Chicago Sun-Times


----------

